# API General Cure & Fritz Expel-P together?



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

Can you use API General Cure & Fritz Expel-P at the same time? I’ve got a female GBR that appears bloated and a few days ago was hanging out at the top of the tank at the back, she wasn’t breathing rapidly but it was really weird as she never does that and she wouldn’t eat so because she was bloated but didn’t appear to have any other symptoms (my water parameters were normal) I decided to use API General Cure and she started swimming back down to her usual area a little while after and ate a bit but then again the next day she was back up at that spot again not eating. So I vacuumed the substrate and did a 25% water change and dosed the tank again with API General Cure and again shortly afterwards she went back to her usual area. Today I look and the same thing again, she’s back up to that area and won’t eat. Do I need to wait the 48 hrs before doing the water change and vacuuming the substrate again and then try the Expel-P to see if that works or can I dose the Expel-P now without doing the water change? I’m worried if I wait until tomorrow she’ll be dead. Any thoughts?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

aquarium co op uses these 




  





aquariumcoop.com
If you just purchased some new fish, we recommend using a trio of quarantine medications – Fritz Maracyn, Aquarium Solutions Ich-X, and Fritz ParaCleanse


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

No not new fish, I don’t have any of those medications and I need something for right now not in the week or so it’ll take to order all those. I have API General Cure, Fritz Expel-P, API Melafix, Acurel knockout BF, Kordon Rid Fungus, Melachite Green and Methylene Blue.


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

and a medication for Ich.


----------

